# Quel IDE C/C++ pour Linux ?



## Einbert (25 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'un IDE C/C++ pour Linux (PPC ou x86) ? J'en ai déjà trouvé quelques-uns, mais je me demandais si qqun avait déjà de l'expérience avec un bon IDE C/C++ qui ait une interface graphique pas trop lourde, supporte le code completion, et qui ait surtout un bon éditeur de code.

Suggestions ? Merci 

++


----------



## geoffrey (25 Novembre 2005)

T'as essayé Ultimate++ ?


----------



## Einbert (25 Novembre 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> T'as essayé Ultimate++ ?



D'après ce que j'ai rapidement pu voir, c'est surtout pour développer du C++, non ?

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà essayé le plugin CDT pour Eclipse ? Comme je connais assez bien Eclipse, je me disais que cela vaudrait la peine de rester dans un élément connu... Il faudra que je l'essaie à l'occasion.

++


----------

